# Horloge voor het WK?



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Leuk zo'n 'Hollands hoekje'

Ik draag tijdens wedstrijden van Oranje altijd deze:










Is een oudje, maar krijg wel vaak reacties.

Vroeg me af of meer mensen zoiets hebben.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik heb speciaal voor vandaag deze omgedaan:










Heb ook nog een Planet Ocean hommage van Alpha, die heeft al een oranje bezel insert, en daar heb ik zelf nog een oranje NATO aan toegevoegd.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hij is ondertussen weg, maar:


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

Dit is de enige die ik heb met oranje.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

M.I.R.O. Gulfman (non-Atomic) met bijpassend Frogman shirt ;-) 










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Horloges voor het WK - Oranje Selectie*

Draag deze al sinds het begin van het WK:










En aangezien het vandaag vrijdag is - casual Friday - ook maar de gelegenheid aangegrepen om een van mijn oranje shirts naar het werk te dragen.

Oranje is niet de hoofdkleur in onze collectie, maar zeker wel de meest in het oog springende. Aangehecht een foto van mijn DWL-Doxa geflankeerd door de Fortis Pilot en Orient Ladies (CESAA004W) van mijn egaa.

RonB


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha, ben ik hier dit topic gestart... ben ik hem vandaag vergeten om te doen.... 

Maar goed het kan slechter, heb nu deze om:


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Voor vandaag ga ik all-orange, bandje plus bezel ;-)


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Nou... Ze kunnen weer de kast in...o|


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Kom net teruggefietst uit het centrum, ben op onverklaarbare wijze twee kransen en een rood-wit-blauwe zonnebril kwijtgeraakt, maar mijn oranje Alpha zit nog om m'n pols ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

EricSW said:


> Nou... Ze kunnen weer de kast in...o|


Volgend jaar koninginnedag mag het weer ;-)


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Voor vandaag ga ik all-orange, bandje plus bezel ;-)


Mooi ding zeg! Bandje staat ook goed. Heb er ook al aan zitten denken zo eentje te bestellen. Is het een goede kwaliteit? Zijn behoorlijk 'affordable' namenlijk...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Laat ik het zo zeggen, het bandje is van een betere kwaliteit dan de rest van het horloge :-d

De rubber o-ring zat er helemaal gedraaid in toen het horloge aankwam, waardoor de caseback niet goed dichtgedraaid kon worden, de kroon is een screw-down maar kan nooit helemaal strak vastgemaakt worden, blijft altijd een beetje doordraaien, ook niet echt vertrouwenwekkend dus. Verder moet ik het horloge altijd met de hand opwinden om het echt goed op gang te krijgen, puur op de rotor windt het zichzelf niet snel genoeg op lijkt het wel. Als ik het eenmaal een tijdje omheb hoef ik niet meer bij te draaien, dan zorgt de rotor er wel voor dat de gangreserve op peil blijft. 

Al met al wel een paar haakjes en oogjes dus. Desondanks toch een aardige aankoop in mijn ogen, het horloge ziet er namelijk erg leuk uit en met de probleempjes valt prima te leven.


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Nou, dat klinkt positief...... :-d 

Eindconlusie -de mijne dan in ieder geval- is dat ik het geld dan liever aan een ander horloge besteed...


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

EricSW said:


> Nou, dat klinkt positief...... :-d
> 
> Eindconlusie -de mijne dan in ieder geval- is dat ik het geld dan liever aan een ander horloge besteed...


I don't blame you ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Mijn Alpha PO had geen van deze kwaaltjes, maar ik vond het horloge verder gewoon niet zo boeiend :') gelukkig ontdekte ik dat met de Alpha en niet met een echte Omega


----------

